# Gibson Firebird T in Pelham Blue!! - $1500 - Hudson, ON



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

If if didn’t already have this guitar, I would RUN, not walk, to grab this at this price. And he even says OBO. He also mentions having “a few amps I would be interested in selling”. Sounds like he’s ripe for a package deal.






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Did I mention it’s Blue?


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Of all the times to be out of town...

Edit: Wrong Hudson.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hour and a half north from me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bobartlarry said:


> Of all the times to be out of town...
> 
> Edit: Wrong Hudson.


D’oh!
Just realized my mistake. Title fixed.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and DAMN, talk about out of the way. I originally thought Hudson, Quebec (between Ottawa and Montreal) because that’s where most of my results were from.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

He got PM'd.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don’t know WTF has gone on with Firebird prices recently but recent sales on Reverb are mostly in the $3k range.








They look to have been consistently at or under $2k until just over a year ago. I just searched current listings, limiting them to the 2010s decade and asking prices are mostly north of $3000.

It’s also interesting that I went to L&M to see what a new one will run you and there are zero Firebirds even listed on their site right now.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I noticed that.😯
Im definitely buying it, made plans to meet up wednesday to give her a rip.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The Pelham Blue was a short run. When I got mine in 2018 (used), I paid more than that AND it took a while to find one.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

anyone wanna pick that up and trade me for a Jazzmaster lol


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I noticed that.😯
> Im definitely buying it, made plans to meet up wednesday to give her a rip.



It is a five hour trip (one way) for me...I'll race ya'.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> It is a five hour trip (one way) for me...I'll race ya'.


Border agents will be on the lookout for a guy with a blue firebird trying to smuggle contraband. 😜


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Ad says it's sold now. I hope you got it, Thunderboy. I messaged him on night one, got a reply in the morning, and when I asked about the amps he mentioned he completely ghosted me. I would've picked up Saturday. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope i got it too @bobartlarry.
I gave him my number and hoping to hear from him wednesday. Im a bit skeptical but a win for team thunderboy once its in my hands.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

A few years back, I had a Firebird in mint condition. It was very hard to sell and in the end sold it for 1500. But it was not blue , it was vintage Sunburst. They are cool guitars but it does not seem people are lined up to buy them, mine was posted for months on kijiji.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> A few years back, I had a Firebird in mint condition. It was very hard to sell and in the end sold it for 1500. But it was not blue , it was vintage Sunburst. They are cool guitars but it does not seem people are lined up to buy them, mine was posted for months on kijiji.


I had given up finding a blue one so bought a Sunburst one. A few months later, I found my Blue one and sold the other. It was late 2018/early 2019 and I think I got $1575 for it. It had Duncan Antiquities and Steinberger tuners I think that’s why I sold it reasonably quick because the guy buying it said with any other Firebird, those are the first things he would have done anyway.

These Blue ones don’t last long.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> I had given up finding a blue one so bought a Sunburst one. A few months later, I found my Blue one and sold the other. It was late 2018/early 2019 and I think I got $1575 for it. It had Duncan Antiquities and Steinberger tuners I think that’s why I sold it reasonably quick because the guy buying it said with any other Firebird, those are the first things he would have done anyway.
> 
> These Blue ones don’t last long.


Too far from me or I would snag it and sell it back to you,


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I predict it will show up for sale here. 

Pickup only though😜


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Too far from me or I would snag it and sell it back to you,


Oh, I got my Blue one. That’s why I let the Sunburst one go.

You should see how quickly an Antique White one will sell. Actually, any colour other than Sunburst (and maybe Black to a lesser extent) gets snapped up pretty quick.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Are they comfortable to play? I've always liked Explorers but don't find them comfortable because of the body. I always assumed Firebirds were similar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> Are they comfortable to play? I've always liked Explorers but don't find them comfortable because of the body. I always assumed Firebirds were similar.


Comfortable? I dunno...
Badass? Hell yeah!


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Comfortable? I dunno...
> Badass? Hell yeah!



For the record, they aren't comfortable at all when playing sitting down.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I had a 91 Explorer complete with the fuscia fuzz inside the case and that fuscia flap to cover the guitar. I couldn't play it because I felt like I was holding a picnic table every time. Now, years later, I wish I'd given it a little more time. I'd get another one. Mine was a dark brown. Don't recall if it was chocolate brown, or a dark stained clear. Been too long. Like 20yrs since I stupidly sold it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I noticed that.😯
> Im definitely buying it, made plans to meet up wednesday to give her a rip.


Did anything ever come of this?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Never did hear from the guy.🖕🏽


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

he ignored my messages


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Found a '20 SG Standard for $1500👍🏼😁 Ad said posted 3 minutes ago.


----------

